# Sage



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we please institute a rule that new members must wait 10 posts before mentioning the dreaded S word?!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can we please institute a rule that new members must wait 10 posts before mentioning the dreaded S word?!


:good:I think its a good idea will stop people bursting some blood vessels!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sage, Sage, Sage and more Sage! That's 40 posts worth!!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sage, Sage, Sage and more Sage! That's 40 posts worth!!


At least that would be 40 worthy posts!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can we please institute a rule that new members must wait 10 posts before mentioning the dreaded S word?!


Shiny ? Super jolly ? Silvia ? Your being a bit s ist there .......


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't worry. It's looking more and more like here today gone tomorrow stuff.

The grinder looks like a bag o' shite already.

As the double boiler machine, who in their right mind would shell out £1200 for a machine from an unknown company with absolutely no history of reliability or longevity, especially when the same money can get you an Expobar. Leave it for the goons to shell out unwisely and be the guinea pigs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think a rival brand called parsley should be created. This would be a slayer copy made of cardboard and duct tape


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It is strange that there are very few first posts that ask if anyone has heard of Rocket, Bezzera and the likes


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

My thoughts on sage:

Sage and onion stuffing can be a bit old hat, liven your old bird up this xmas with coffee and chocolate infused forcemeat.

Sage butter is a fantastic go to in the fridge, simply whiz up a handful of sage in a blender with a block of butter, lots of salt and a crushed garlic clove, then roll in cling film to a sausage shape. Great for warming through pastas and or topping a steak.

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hear that they make reasonable accounting software too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Force meat? Horse meat? Pkus Gary surely the slayer copy machine would be made by mega death?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Forcing their way into the market with a cheap celeb endorsement to try justify a huge entry price

(grinder not too expensive actuallly, but if it can't do more than 5 shots in a row it's expensive at that price!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But the more we chat about them the more free exposure they get!!!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Not been good exposure though, has it.

Grinder exposed as feeble compared to rival models, coffee machine pointed out to be up against machines of proven excellence and longevity.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Not been good exposure though, has it.
> 
> Grinder exposed as feeble compared to rival models, coffee machine pointed out to be up against machines of proven excellence and longevity.


Sage are a subsidiary of Breville Australia who do have a history of making espresso machines with longevity there, the original version was actually designed with input from coffee forums and baristas in Australia, I'm going to say somewhat controversially Reiss didn't have any history of making and designing espresso machines until the L1 and everyone knows how good that is. Yes the heston endorsement is stupid. Bottom line the Dual Boiler makes as good a cup of coffee as I've had from any machine and the consistency is very repeatable. In the BB review they conclude that it is a good machine, and they do know what they're talking about, from what's said on their video the Sage white gloves service is roughly the same as they do with a customer when they go to pick up their machine from them, so I guess if you can get an equivalent service free from BB with any machine there they must be for beginners too, as after all anyone with £1800 can go there and buy a Duetto or Verona !!!

It's the same price as the Brewtus but they are 2 very different machines, you can go out and blow £50k on a Lexus or on a Nissan GTR, they're both cars and get you from a to b but aimed at different markets. I can't see beginners wanting to play around with preinfusion times and pressures as well as the function of pulling part of your shot at a lower pressure.

At the end of the day you pay your money and take your choice, the same as some people prefer a Strega to and L1 or vice versa.

I think anyone pairing the Dual Boiler with the grinder will be missing out, but regardless of whether you raise a small lever or push a button to activate the pump you still require the same set of skills to prepare your shot and dial your grinder in on either machine.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I think a rival brand called parsley should be created. This would be a slayer copy made of cardboard and duct tape


I might give it a whirl this weekend ...

Might not be as good as my cardboard L1 tho ...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Sage are a subsidiary of Breville Australia who do have a history of making espresso machines with longevity there, the original version was actually designed with input from coffee forums and baristas in Australia, I'm going to say somewhat controversially Reiss didn't have any history of making and designing espresso machines until the L1 and everyone knows how good that is. Yes the heston endorsement is stupid. Bottom line the Dual Boiler makes as good a cup of coffee as I've had from any machine and the consistency is very repeatable. In the BB review they conclude that it is a good machine, and they do know what they're talking about


http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/general/509049

Seems that Breville is a dirty word on CoffeeGeek.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah all the issues mentioned aren't with the dual boiler and in the USA where they have to use a different set of some fairly major components because of the voltage difference, it was designed for 240v, a lot of the complaints are also about Breville USA customer service, so not really applicable to any other country. The L1 got slated by vested interests in Australia does that make it a bad machine?

Bottom line opinions are like arseholes we all have them , just some peoples stink more than others.

You don't want one of these machines, are never likely to even look at one so why slate something you have zero knowledge other than hearsay of. I don't need to own or have a much experience of the Brewtus to know it's a good machine because people who's opinions I respect rate them. Making blanket statements about something you know nothing about or have experience isn't big or clever and in fact makes you look like any other "keyboard warrior". Yeah sure the grinder isn't so good but there again pretty much every manufacturer I know of has had some products that are a bit of a lemon, there again has anyone tried an MC2 or Rocky out pulling back to back shots like this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please let's relax a bit, it's coffee, it's a machine , agree to disagree. Make espresso ( on the machine of your choice ) not war. And be polite ...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Yeah all the issues mentioned aren't with the dual boiler and in the USA where they have to use a different set of some fairly major components because of the voltage difference, it was designed for 240v, a lot of the complaints are also about Breville USA customer service, so not really applicable to any other country. The L1 got slated by vested interests in Australia does that make it a bad machine?
> 
> Bottom line opinions are like arseholes we all have them , just some peoples stink more than others.
> 
> You don't want one of these machines, are never likely to even look at one so why slate something you have zero knowledge other than hearsay of. I don't need to own or have a much experience of the Brewtus to know it's a good machine because people who's opinions I respect rate them. Making blanket statements about something you know nothing about or have experience isn't big or clever and in fact makes you look like any other "keyboard warrior". Yeah sure the grinder isn't so good but there again pretty much every manufacturer I know of has had some products that are a bit of a lemon, there again has anyone tried an MC2 or Rocky out pulling back to back shots like this?


Slated it? Have I?

News to me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charliej said:


> At the end of the day you pay your money and take your choice, the same as some people prefer a Strega to and L1 or vice versa.
> 
> .


Not anyone that has played on both charlie


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

So, what would you recommend instead of a Sage (Breville) machine? A Gaggia or deLonghi? I've used them for years and beside being made of plastic they make average coffee! I heard Rancilio is good but I've never tired it....what else is out there?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is your budget as for £650 you could get a fracino cherub which is a good hx machine for the money


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

I already have a Breville Barista Express....I was asking as everybody here seems to have a very bad opinion about it. I am not a coffee expert but the Breville seems like a really good machine to me. Certainly a lot better than my previous DeLonghi and Gaggia machines.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are happy then why even ask? Just work with your machine, I am sure it is capable of producing an acceptable coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> It is strange that there are very few first posts that ask if anyone has heard of Rocket, Bezzera and the likes


The thing is, the average Joe isn't going to hear about Rocket or Bezzera then pop on here to ask. They are likely to hear about Sage from ads that are running, John Lewis, Facebook etc. and get curious about it. Glenn said before when you Google Sage DB this is one of the first results. I think it's to be expected we'll get a lot of traffic asking about this machine, and it's not all going to be people trying to sell it.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The thing is, the average Joe isn't going to hear about Rocket or Bezzera then pop on here to ask. They are likely to hear about Sage from ads that are running, John Lewis, Facebook etc. and get curious about it. Glenn said before when you Google Sage DB this is one of the first results. I think it's to be expected we'll get a lot of traffic asking about this machine, and it's not all going to be people trying to sell it.


Yeah looks like it's the 6th link 4 of the other 5 are all links selling it so guess you are right thats why there is a high number of posts.

They are just doing what I would do when looking at buying a TV or DVD player etc. I would go onto avforums and say I have seen this I have x to spend is this worth getting.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So far the Sage seems to have exceeded the expectations of most of us here. It is very capable of pulling a good shot, it is absolutely aimed at a market not many/any of the experienced members here are part of. The market it is aimed at need the training that comes with it and from the reports we have had so far it sounds like a decent little training course to get the novice user going. To me it seems to be doing absolutely everything right but still getting a horrible rep amongst the coffee users here for a handful of throwaway reasons.

This machine and the marketing will be bringing more and more people into the world of good coffee. To me the reasonable thing to do is to teach them how to get the best out of the machine they have bought, rather than chuckle amongst ourselves at the naive public buying into this machine like its a pile of junk.

Expobarista you mention the grinder is proving to be 'shite', can you link me? Only dfk41, who is one of the most outspokenly skeptical people here about Sage found it gave him a shot that tasted better than the Mignon (considered best in class at £270). By no means an extensive test and there could have been many other factors at play, do you have links to a more authoritative article that suggests its as bas as you say?

I just dont get the hate levelled at the machine to be honest, it just seems based on nothing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why don't you read my evaluation then? A grinder that overheats when put under moderate strain, and no real match for the £1200 machine it is paired to. But then what do I know about grinders?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did indeed say that the Sage in. One comparison made a shot that did not look as nice as the Mignon but tasted better, but that is all I said really. I am not knocking the Sage and I am glad I had one to try, but until it has been around a bit longer I fail to see how anyone can really recommend it. One of the big things about the Vario, was that people said with so much plastic in it would it last? It has had its fair share of problems and a lot of the earlier models did indeed have problems. The is a lot more to go wrong on the Sage and even with a 2 year warranty, that worries me.

I was brought up on spark plugs and points that you could change yourself. Nowadays, on a car when one of the dashboard lights comes on you know it is going to. It's a small fortune for some trained idiot to come along and plug a laptop in to diagnose the fault.

You never hear of Mignons and simple grinders breaking down,mother than burrs. The Sage products are the new kids n the block. When you enter the market with an untried, expensive dual boiler machine it is going to be compared against its peers, like it or not. I do not doubt the espresso machine can make a half decent cuppa, but until a little water has passed under the bridge the jury is always going to be out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know why you on the defensive here coffeechap, I had completely missed your evaluation so I had no way of using it for reference. You know more about literally everything coffee than myself, I in no way phrased my above post to suggest otherwise.

I will, obviously, give it a read.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

My comment was tongue in cheek, as most evaluations have indeed been fairly positive, I am trying to take a very raw honest look at the little grinder as I believe it COULD fill an important gal in our recommendations, however I am yet to be convinced.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry if I mis-interpreted, been reading your review and it certainly is no positive thing about the overheating. It doesn't bode well for long term reliability.

I just cant wrap my head around the negativity. Overheats to "bag of shite" is quite a leap, especially if it does end up being reliable enough for those who are only ever going to be pulling a shot at a time.

At the end of the day the biggest negative thing levelled at both the machine and grinder are their untested reliability, and as has been said Breville already have a track record, and no one seemed to blink when Londinium jumped in with a brand new machine.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> My comment was tongue in cheek, as most evaluations have indeed been fairly positive, I am trying to take a very raw honest look at the little grinder as I believe it COULD fill an important gal in our recommendations, however I am yet to be convinced.


I've got to agree with Dave so far on the grinder I'm not that impressed so far give what I managed to buy for £24 less than a Sage. Dave have you managed to find any info on the duty cycle for the grinder?, I've also been wondering how an MC2 and maybe a Rocky would perform on the same number of back to back shots, to me it certainly seems to take longer than I remember the MC2 taking to grind 19g of Jampit so possibly the back to back shots had the grinder running for longer than rated? which would most likely not happen on something that ground a little faster with an equal duty cycle. All I've been able to find out is that the claimed rating for the motor is 165W.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually a lot of people blinked when Londinium launched, and mainly the Australians, who asserted that it was Shite, poorly made and not capable of what it was, however the Londinium was based on a tried and tested group, and a tried and tested back end from fracino, both of which had a proven track record with these components that were synergised to produce the the L1, our recent hot topic machine has fairly new technology and improvements ( in theory) over the model that was critised in the states ( many of which components are in this " new " machine) . So I am quite sceptical about the durability of these machines and grinders, but admittedly only based on my experience of the grinder thus far.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

One thing I can certainly say from having the machine and the grinder here is that the machine is far better built, the outer case is well fitted and it all lines up well, the whole top section of cup warmer and tank access is cast aluminium , it generally feels well screwed together, as you would expect for an £800 + machine. The thing I find odd with criticisms of the older model is that they are mainly from the USA and not Australia, where Breville designed and 1st built the machine on the back of their other machines they have sold there for years, It must be 17-18 years at least since I remember my Dad looking at a Breville espresso machine for his birthday and that was at some coffee machine retailers showroom in Sydney.

I haven't as yet tested the whole 3 minute warm up and ready thing yet as I have it set up to switch on with the built in timer, but the power save and auto power off business with no override does wind me up, they need to fix that.


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not an expert, I belong to the "general public", as someone put it, but I can say the the Breville is well built, feels solid, gives excellent espresso and milk! Breville has been around since 1932 so I assume they know one or two things, I don't know how long they have been making coffee machines for but judging from reviews on Amazon.com people in the USA have been using them for a long time and with good outcomes...........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The grinder tests seem pretty conclusive - reasonable results unless you have a dinner party. Motor longevity may be an issue with occasional use but I guess we'll not know that for a while

The comments about the machine could be validated in two ways

Side by side comparison of the stuff in the cup with comparable HX machines (gadgets aside, its the brown wet stuff that really matters)

or

A Harry Hill type coffee machine fight


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

working dog said:


> The grinder tests seem pretty conclusive - reasonable results unless you have a dinner party. Motor longevity may be an issue with occasional use but I guess we'll not know that for a while
> 
> The comments about the machine could be validated in two ways
> 
> ...


In terms of results in the cup I would argue that don't actually need to own a grinder and machine to know and appreciate a good cup of coffee when it's put in front of you, the same way you don't need to be into homebrewing or winemaking to appreciate a good beer and a good wine. In comparison to coffees I have drunk all over the world the results in the cup from the Sage certainly stand up to the comparison and scrutiny.

But a blind side by side test with say a Brewtus and an R58 would perhaps be interesting, if anyone in the Northwest with a good machine would like to try the Sage side by side with their machine I don't mind bringing it over.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats the sort of comparison I was suggesting

Theres are levels of good coffees - just interested in how the end result compares

I realise that this is a different market and it is opening up real coffee to the masses. If it holds its own, great. If it doesnt, it still has its place


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I really want to do this test, no one will send me one!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I really want to do this test, no one will send me one!


Sorry Gary I just can't afford the fuel to drive down to Brum with it, anywhere in the North West would be ok I know Ronsil suggested maybe putting it next his Vivaldi, I can drop him a pm and see if we can sort that.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't mean you specifically mate , maybe the higher powers are watching


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can pm you with the contact person I have there's details if you want.


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

...buy one from Amazon.co.uk, test it, and then return it....you'll have to put forward the money for a few days but they will collect it no-questions-asked at their own expenses and fully refund you.....that's the beauty of mass-produced machines


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> I can pm you with the contact person I have there's details if you want.


Yeah why not. No harm trying


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Noangel72 said:


> ...buy one from Amazon.co.uk, test it, and then return it....you'll have to put forward the money for a few days but they will collect it no-questions-asked at their own expenses and fully refund you.....that's the beauty of mass-produced machines


Or get one from John Lewis, you can then return it whenever you want in the next 5 years for a full refund


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

So purchasing at john Lewis using a 0 per cent credit card and I could use it and then return it if I am not satisfied?!?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to conduct an impartial test in the interests of the specialty coffee world, not faff around with returns policies. lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I want to conduct an impartial test in the interests of the specialty coffee world, not faff around with returns policies. lol


Yep, you shouldn't have to , a confident manufacture would put it up against a similar priced machine as well as one that is a sixth of the price ...

Although Glenn does have a duetto .


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

badger28 said:


> So purchasing at john Lewis using a 0 per cent credit card and I could use it and then return it if I am not satisfied?!?


with cashback would work better


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps the one Charlie has , can make its way over to you Gary . When is your tenure of the sage up Charlie ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I do wonder with the grinder whether there is a definite price point that they've looked for based on their customer research. Think about it, go to someone not on this forum and say you're going to spend hundreds on a grinder and they think you're nuts! You should see some of the looks I've had from people when I've told them how much I've spent on my HG-One. They just don't understand why a grinder can be as important as a machine.

One the other hand, tell them how much you've spent on a machine and although they think it's alot, they don't see it as being silly.... in fact that bit seems like an aspirational purchase to them.

Maybe that's the problem, the general public don't see the value in an expensive grinder in a world where you can get a Krups for £40, so to make £200 seem like a worth while purchase (and cunningly just under a £200 physiological price point at that), you have to add the bells and whistles of easy change from Espresso to Filter. Go onto Amazon and you don't see many grinders for more than £250, and that's what people will compare with


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, if this Sage kit is aimed at that sort of person.....which it is.....it doesn't need to be any good. That sort of person isnt discerning. It just needs to look good, have some digital displays and lots of buttons....which it does.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps the one Charlie has , can make its way over to you Gary . When is your tenure of the sage up Charlie ?


I don't know Martin it seems pretty open ended at the moment.

Hmm so a digital display on a coffee machine and adjustable parameters on a machine is a bad thing expo? so tell me once again what do you find on top end commercial machines, or even on your expobar, do you adjust the PID by thought power? or with small buttons.

Bottom line as I have repeatedly stated the Sage DB can deliver the results in the cup, whether you press a button or raise a little lever to extract your shot does that really matter? as for lots of button there are programming buttons for control of the machine and then 4 buttons on/off manual shot, single shot, double shot. and I don't see anyone slating other machines for having buttons. It's the same as any machine; if your prep routine and beans are crap your shot will be crap. As for other remarks about it needing to look good and thats all does that nonsense also apply to people who buy an R58 instead of the Expobar because it looks nicer, we pretty much all have our coffee machines in our kitchens and therefore in the broadest sense they are being used as a kitchen appliance, the only things the Sage does that require zero real input from the user are the automated backflush cycle and auto descaling program, and lets face it who prefers washing dishes by hand to using a dishwasher?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is going round and round in circles . Agree to disagree , and send it up to Gary's so he can have a play


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Slightly scared about that prospect. What if the Sage delivers a better shot?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Then sell the expo and buy the sage, at least Charlie will be happy then!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Send it to Gary , send it to Gary ... Let it be reviewed again .......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Send it to me. I am impartial.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave you are a lever monster let gary play with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Send it to me. I am impartial.


Send it to Gary the dfk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't give a damn what machine anyone buys or uses, but what winds me up are people dismissing something without giving it a fair go just because it is at the same price as another popular machine. As I have kept stating I don't need to own an Expobar to know that the Sage makes a great cup of coffee, and that the Expobar also makes a great cup of coffee, in fact I would argue that you don't even need to own a home espresso set up to know and appreciate what is and isn't a good cup of coffee. As to the "it looks like a kitchen appliance" brigade well derrr thats exactly what it is, and tbh that's also what you are using any machine for at home, i.e. as a kitchen appliance, after all how often will any machine get picked up, put down moved around etc, so a machine doesn't need to have a nice solid stainless steel suit of armour on the outside to make good coffee, I mean people seem happy enough to spend a lot of money on say a dualit toaster, just to to grill bread when a £30 toaster will make toast just as well and they are both "kitchen appliances".

The Sage may have more buttons on the front than the Expobar Dual Boiler, but you still need to know what you are doing in order to make a good coffee on either, yes there will be people who buy one from John Lewis simply because it is the most expensive machine they sell, but they would still need the skills you need for any machine to produce what any of us what call a decent shot of espresso. I suspect there will be people who never use any functions on the Sage's menu other than to set the time and the auto start time, that's their loss as the machine is capable of so much more than that, equally I would imagine there are people around who own other expensive PID equipped machines that don't use the full capabilities of their machines.

At the end of the day the Sage is simply another choice of machine in the £1200+ price bracket, where you would expect that any machine can produce good results.

I have zero control over where it will go after me.

I wouldn't go making assumptions about the Sage DB based on the grinder either as they are worlds apart in how well they perform their intended function.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Let someone else have a go Charlie so we can hear from other people. So far we've heard from Dave, Glenn and one or 2 more... but mainly you. It would be good to hear from some others. Pass it on!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you think it would survive the journey?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Watching Saturday Kitchen - and there, behind James Martin, is a Sage Barista Express... Nice product placement! No beans in the hopper though... can't say I blame em.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its that kind of machine for that kind of market


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Watching Saturday Kitchen - and there, behind James Martin, is a Sage Barista Express... Nice product placement! No beans in the hopper though... can't say I blame em.


Yeah they seem to be all over the cookery shows too! None of them physically using them.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neill said:


> Yeah they seem to be all over the cookery shows too! None of them physically using them.


No such thing as bad publicity, perhaps the OP & all the contributors on this thread should get a kickback from Sage for all their good work keeping its profile up?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They certainly have spent a mint on marketing and getting it out there, like on here!! It's working it's all we talk about, I just wish someone who owns an expo ( gary ) can do a side by side, because Charlie might be right, but at least it could end this bickering.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charlie , pass us the details of your contact and Ill ask the question : )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there anyone who's in the North West or Greater Manchester who has an Expobar DB, as I said earlier I have no say in where it goes after me, but equally can't just send it to someone else as it isn't mine. I'm happy to put in the car and take it along to someone who has a decent machine to do a side by side, but I can't afford currently to drive all the way down to Birmingham and back to give Gary a play with the Sage, if I had the money I would be happy to do that.

One thing I will put out there about the whole Sage range is that it seems to be the brand that has Heston's endorsement not individual items with in it, and to me personally his endorsement alone would normally put me off anything as I think is the high priest of cooking nonsense and an example of all that's wrong with so called "high end" dining. I would far rather go to Tom Kerridge's Hand & Flowers for a meal and know you're going to get a decent plate of food rather than something messed around and with god knows what chemicals added to it than anywhere Heston has has a hand in the food.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pm with her details sent Gary.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you videoed (?) the test i'd contribute some cash to the fuel fund


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> If you videoed (?) the test i'd contribute some cash to the fuel fund


I'll stick £20 quid in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure that the sage guys are reading this, so surely it is prudent for them to arrange for gary ( someone highly respected on here for his knowledge and fairness) to give it a good test, if a positive review comes of it then it will surely strengthen the sages place in the market!!! Go on sage I dare you send gary a machine.....


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Send me one, Sage. I'll test it.

Mu ha ha ha haaaa


----------

